# The best car I had.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bought one stateside and shipped it back. It was brilliant as far as I thought. Still have the manual. Ray.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

That's one hell of a satelite dish and directional wifi finder on the roof. 

DavidL


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Cars are a very personal thing 


Personally (and not wanting to pee on your parade) 


That has to be in my top 10 fuggliest cars I've ever seen - must have been great to live with if you loved it that much


When you are inside the thing you don't have to look at the outside so I can understand if you loved the car for that reason!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How does one decide what is their best car, Having grown up in a motor dealership family from my grandfathers day,The selection of vehicles I have driven or actually owned is such a long list. Not boasting, it was just the way it was.I have photos in the attic of my grandfather with a Hispano Suiza.
We had pre war cars, american cars in the 50's,XK120/140/150.which were a sod to drive.:laugh:But I think the car that gave me the best thrill was the E type.
The NSU RO80 was one of my favourites.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ithink you have to be a male
A car is a car

It gets you from A to B

Mind you I had a soft spot for the Masda

It talked to me

Put your belt on etc

I even argued with it

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Ithink you have to be a male
> A car is a car
> 
> It gets you from A to B
> ...


Mazda's were always unlucky for us. Mrs D has written off two and me one!  Mrs D always loved her's though and was very sad when we swapped her 323 Coupe for a Nissan Micra Diesel which also got written off. :frown2:


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I loved my ford Explorer, big comfortable and went like sh!t off a shovel and was sad to see it go but then I also loved my Vauxhall omega which was a great car to drive. I hate the car I have now, the Vauxhall Mokka has almost no redeeming features 

Jim


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Opel Manta, was my fave, stripped to the shell and full rebuild of almost everything but the gearbox, Chevy C10 fleetside was my next fave, wish I still had them.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The only car I still miss is my TVR Griffith 500 (or 540 is more accurate after the 5.4 litre engine I put in her:grin2:


...and that's after owning a couple of really posh expensive cars since, too.


Unreliable; expensive to run; frustrating...but boy oh boy what a looker and what a drive. V8; 0-60 in 3.9 seconds; theoretical top speed of 200mph; 370bhp; 393 NM of torque.


Lordy I still miss her. I sold her to a French chap in 2007 but she is back in the country now and local to me after having some body restoration work.


Sarah will divorce me if I get another one though:frown2:


I'll stick with my 55mph trundles in the MH:grin2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I liked my Renault 5 1100 when I first got a job. I think I paid about £150 for it, did about 60000 miles in it over the years I had it and it never let me down. I have a photo of it somewhere with stars painted all over the side of it and me and my mate sat on the roof drinking Scrumpy Cider in the sunshine watching the sound check right in front of the Pyramid stage at Glastonbury Festival in the late 80's. Bet thats not allowed now  On the way home the gear linkage thing broke and we tied it together with string. I think it was still held together with string for the rest of its life.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've had many favourites and would like to have any of them again. 

I would want different ones for different uses. MKII Escort rally car, great fun and quite competitive, but it had to go eventually because it's a very expensive sport. Lots of Alfas, a very nice Spider 2 litre and a superb 2.5 GTV 6, both early cars and not the horrible later models. A MkII Granada Ghia. One of the early Elises, nice. Currently a very good Mehari. All lovely cars and all enjoyable in very different ways. Those and lots more which weren't quite so memorable.


Favourite? I suppose I have to pick the current one, Alan.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My vote is for a not very unusual BMW 325i, but not for particularly aesthetic reasons.

It was because it was company supplied and so was all the petrol - very handy since at the time I was spending most w/es driving all over the country looking to buy my boat:wink2: 

I still kept my private BMW 320 - I don't believe in being tied to a company - so when my American employers 'let me go', having saved them £2m, I just dropped the keys in their hand - much to their surprise.

For me cars are a 'tool' - and that was a very useful free tool:smile2::smile2:

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

At the time the Pontiac was the shape of things to come. I took a few pics of it on the Brooklands banking curve.
For me it was everything, stylish and comfortable but could be transformed into a van or people carrier in seconds.

I might find it old hat if I drove one now after our new car.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I liked my Renault 5 1100 when I first got a job. I think I paid about £150 for it, did about 60000 miles in it over the years I had it and it never let me down. I have a photo of it somewhere with stars painted all over the side of it and me and my mate sat on the roof drinking Scrumpy Cider in the sunshine watching the sound check right in front of the Pyramid stage at Glastonbury Festival in the late 80's. Bet thats not allowed now  On the way home the gear linkage thing broke and we tied it together with string. I think it was still held together with string for the rest of its life.


I see the theme developed early on then Barty :wink2::wink2:

Those were the days though, when things didn't have to be quite so perfick, and if it did what you wanted it'd do nicely, it didn't matter if it was the wrong screw or bolt so long as it worked for a while, then you could fix it again, bit like MHs really.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I see the theme developed early on then Barty :wink2::wink2:
> 
> Those were the days though, when things didn't have to be quite so perfick, and if it did what you wanted it'd do nicely, it didn't matter if it was the wrong screw or bolt so long as it worked for a while, then you could fix it again, bit like MHs really.


I think I had it about 4 years. Towed a 15ft boat with it (Yes really) went camping with my mates all over in it, to festivals etc. Did 50mpg and just went for ever. Think I stuck a bit of oil in it once and that was about it.  Eventually it catostrophically died soon after I met Michelle and took her Christmas shopping in it. It was like one of those clown cars where it just exploded and everything fell off at the same time. She wasnt impressed.

I had a few boring company cars after that but the most Barry proof since I went on my own was a Honda Prelude Vtec which looked a bit like Night Riders car , went like stink and was just indestructible. I had a Fiat Coupe after that which was tuned to 260bhp and was very light but it was firstly a death trap as it was far to fast but light on the back end and it was always breaking down. Would never have another Italian car. They look nice but break easily.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Having been an automotive anorak since the late 50s I have to say that due to my obsessive research over the years all my cars were, at the time, 'my favourite'!


However I have to highlight my first new car...as a squaddie in Germany it was a Renault Dauphine bought from 'Renault Brandt' in Celle.
With the sunroof as an extra it cost £365.
Unfortunately after a few months and 6000 miles it 'fell off' a straight piece of Route 3 just north of the town. The road was a fairly typical cobbled one with a very steep arch which, with the snow and ice (rear engine also played it's part) let it simple pirouette and gently slide into the ditch.
A dent in the door pillar made it into nearly new spare parts!!!:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

She who must be obeyed wondered if I had mentioned her favourite, of course I replied, a gallant attempt but did not fool her. A BMW 635i. it was in bright RED.

Moving to modern times I consider that The Vauxhall Signum was one of the most versatile cars I have ever owned, the 3.0L engine matched with an auto box made easy driving.Loads of bells and whistles.

cabby


----------

